# 300WSM factory ammo



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

I currently use the Winchester Super Elite Xp3 180 grain for elk but the are becoming more and more difficult to find. I love the performance but as I mentioned hard to find and a little pricy but more so hard to find unless you can find a place that back ordered for 6 months.

I'm about to start hunting Texas whitetail and am looking for suggestions on a 165 grain that's versatile for deer and elk so I don't have to sight in for each species. I haven't gotten into reloading, will someday but not enough spare time yet.

Any suggestions are appreciate.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I went to 165 spbt for my 300, 06, moose, elk, deer & goat, never have needed a follow up.


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

What kind of ammo do you prefer?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I used to shoot 180gr or 185gr years ago, I started reloading ( and that was years ago ) and one of the guys got me to use 165 spire point boat tail and have never looked back. I think I still have a box of remington, far as I know they still have a copper tip in 165 bt. , guess there is high end stuff out there but have been more than happy with that combo.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've dropped a few elk with 165 s as well. All hand loaded to a timy bit hotter than rem core-loct


----------

